# "Assign resources to all ISA" MSI motherboard problem



## WaveyRaven (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm building a new system using an MSI 745 Ultra (MS-6561) ATX Mainboard. A feature of this mainboard is a "D-Bracket" which uses 4 LEDs to give a graphical display to help with debugging.

After turning the power on, the system asks if I want to enter BIOS setup <Del>, or POST <Tab>. The keyboard (USB) does not respond. A quick check of the LEDs and consulting the manual gives the description "Assign resources to all ISA". What does this mean?

The MSI website is down as I write this and so I would appreciate any help offered.

The system contains a 1.3GHz Duron CPU, 256MB DDR SDRAM, 32MB AGP graphics, (formatted) hard drive, CD-ROM and Floppy drives.

Thankyou

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I see many issues with USB keyboards, have you considered attaching a PS/2 keyboard and seeing if that solves your problem?


----------



## WaveyRaven (Jan 25, 2003)

I just tried a PS/2 keyboard - it makes no difference. Thanks for the suggestion, though


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd try the BIOS setup clearing jumper next, since something is clearly amiss. It could also be a broken motherboard...


----------



## WaveyRaven (Jan 25, 2003)

I tried the clearing jumper and the battery. Neither of which helped. I would say the ports were all dead, but the keyboard lights up even though it doesn't respond.

Its a shame it doesn't have on board graphics, 'cause I would like to rule that one out. I may have to dig up another card.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Doesn't sound like a video issue to me, but anything's possible.


----------



## WaveyRaven (Jan 25, 2003)

OK, it turned out to be a problem with the CD-ROM. It booted once I unplugged it. 

Thanks for the suggestions.

Dave


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That's a part that didn't occur to me.


----------

